# Any Ibanez with ebony fretboards?



## Xtremevillan (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't feel like getting a Schecter (unless it has ebony fretboard and Blackouts) and I love my Ibanez's! Bonus if it has a Mahogany body.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope unless you can find one of the old CSTs or an old Jem (which are $1800+ if you can find one). Ibanez sucks at business too much to make any guitars with ebony boards. They must think its not worth it to replace the fretting machine they do have, which smashes the frets down onto board - fine with softer rosewood and maple boards, but not good on stiff and easily cracked ebony ones.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 13, 2008)

I see. I was looking at the Blackjack ATX which has both Blackouts and an Ebony FB but the access kinda scares for me.

Are ebony fretboards hard to maintain or something?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 13, 2008)

An Ibanez endorser I know who had an LACS made for him not too long ago told me Ibanez prefers not to use ebony. He said they believe the quality of ebony out there as of late isn't very good and unstable or something. He basically wanted one and they went out of their way to recommend against it.

Doesn't make sense to me, but whatever. I mean yeah ebony is prone to cracking and stuff, but it can be avoided.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 13, 2008)

Hm, weird. I know that Mr. McGrath had that ebony with sharkinlays done.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 13, 2008)

Nah, but there's a new schecter C7 that has some \m/


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 13, 2008)

I had an issue with the C7FR, if you remember, Ken.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't forget the Agile Interceptors.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, the interceptor are 

I only returned mine cause it was 25.5" scale when i was looking for 27". (i had the hardtail one).


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have an Ibanez SC1620VV Prestige from 1999 (S-Classic... better than the Saber IMHO ) that has an ebony fretboard with flamed maple binding that is pretty kickass although the neck is too thin for my hands it seems.  That was a regular production model with an ebony fretboard but they are rare as hell!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 14, 2008)

My 03' Jem has the ebony board, sooo smooth. It's for sale too


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 14, 2008)

Maple all the way :thumbs:

but yeh, get the interceptor then, basically an ibanez, with the shape/bodywood/etc.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ibanez RG560 RG560R Custom with cool graphic & Ebony FB - eBay (item 120207302625 end time Jan-16-08 17:30:05 PST)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 14, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> An Ibanez endorser I know who had an LACS made for him not too long ago told me Ibanez prefers not to use ebony. He said they believe the quality of ebony out there as of late isn't very good and unstable or something. He basically wanted one and they went out of their way to recommend against it.
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me, but whatever. I mean yeah ebony is prone to cracking and stuff, but it can be avoided.


Same they told me, that'd they'd recommend a dark rosewood above the ebony for the same reason.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome you're a LACS dude, but weird that the ebony nowadays is bad quality. I wonder where Agile gets theirs from?



Metal Ken said:


> I don't.



Even with my supersmall hands, I had a lot of trouble accessing the upper frets--bad when playing Necrophagist.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 14, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Ibanez RG560 RG560R Custom with cool graphic & Ebony FB - eBay (item 120207302625 end time Jan-16-08 17:30:05 PST)



Very cool guitar. I think the graphic detracts from the simplicity of the layout though but nonetheless, very cool.

I like rosewood fretboards tbh... rosewood and maple, ebony the least (doesn't feel as fast as maple to me yet requires the maintainence of rosewood) am i the only one? ._.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 14, 2008)

I never had a maple or an ebony. IDK, lol


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 14, 2008)

Maple. Man, I tried this EBMM Axis 6string today and it was just... so fast. So bright. It was djenty. Yes I am using djent as an adjective just to grate on Zimb's nerves.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 14, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Ibanez RG560 RG560R Custom with cool graphic & Ebony FB - eBay (item 120207302625 end time Jan-16-08 17:30:05 PST)


----------



## the musicman (Jan 14, 2008)

Ibanez S3040 J Custom is just about the best Ibanez with an ebony board there is (if you can find one that is).

Check these out: Cottam Guitars - Repairs, Spares & Secondhand - Used Guitars


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 15, 2008)

The ebony out there today isn't quite as good as what used to be out there, but plenty of companies seem to be able to find some decent pieces. I think Ibanez is just full of crap on that one. They've never been very big on ebony boards, even back when supply wasn't an issue. In the old days, the high-end Artstars had them, the JEM-VWH, of course, plus the old Pro-Line models from the '80s, but that was about it.


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think Ibanez has given up on ebony mostly for the reason already stated. Because they suck at it.

I was devastated when they stopped using ebony boards on the JEM 7VWH. I've always wanted one and definitely want the ebony board. Now I will have to seek out an old one in mint condition WHEN I just happen to have a lot of disposable cash laying around (Yeah, like that's gonna happen soon).

I remember reading once that the scrap rate on the ebony JEM necks was somewhere in the neighborhood of 30%. IIRC it was mostly due to the scalloping of the higher frets though.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 31, 2008)

check out this ebony-boarded S series on fleabay!

IBANEZ J-CUSTOM S3040SPL DEAD MINT 97' 1/24 WORLD SHIP! - eBay (item 250210264241 end time Feb-03-08 13:00:00 PST)


----------



## heffergm (Jan 31, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> check out this ebony-boarded S series on fleabay!
> 
> IBANEZ J-CUSTOM S3040SPL DEAD MINT 97' 1/24 WORLD SHIP! - eBay (item 250210264241 end time Feb-03-08 13:00:00 PST)



That may qualify as the ugliest guitar I've seen recently....


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 31, 2008)

Each to their own. 

I thought the white and ebony went together well but the gold dust on the fretboard was overdone. Either way, clicking a few more pages, I found another Ibanez:

Ibanez J-Custom RG1802 SLK SUPER RARE BRAND NEW!! - eBay (item 130194622096 end time Feb-04-08 19:13:14 PST)

Can't tell if that's ebony or not, sure looks like it though. And the guitar is super hot.

Ibanez J-Custom MRG1-QMG 1 of 6 made NR - eBay (item 290202928851 end time Feb-05-08 00:48:50 PST)
^ that one has an ebony board too (though I don't dig the gold pups...)


----------



## heffergm (Jan 31, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Ibanez J-Custom RG1802 SLK SUPER RARE BRAND NEW!! - eBay (item 130194622096 end time Feb-04-08 19:13:14 PST)
> 
> Can't tell if that's ebony or not, sure looks like it though. And the guitar is super hot.



That's rosewood.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 31, 2008)

LMAO @ that price. For that price I could get a Caparison.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jan 3, 2014)

the ibanez iron lable S series come with mahogany bodies,ebony fretboards, and burled bubinga tops that look amazing Electric Guitars S - SIX70FDBG Iron Label | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Dan (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy necrobump batman 

Just wait till the new catalog, i have a funny feeling we will be seeing a lot more ebony


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan said:


> Holy necrobump batman
> 
> Just wait till the new catalog, i have a funny feeling we will be seeing a lot more ebony



Not to mention the OP doesn't even post here anymore...


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Not to mention the OP doesn't even post here anymore...



Shit, I don't think he was posting here even when I joined, let alone now


----------

